#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  desfazer link simbólico

## guardian_metal

Fiz um link simbólico "ln -s index.html index.php" e gostaria de rever ter isso mas não to conseguindo. Ja li o "man ln" e não encontrei nada. O que faço?

----------


## tuxmetal

tente 

ln -d <nome do link>

----------


## smvda

remove o link e cria denovo !!!!!!!!!!!??? é tão simples !!!!!! mas vc tenque remover o index.php que é o seu link no seu caso ... entendeu ? se tivre duvida faça um backup .

----------


## jghellere

.............. 8O 

$ rm <link>

um link é como se fosse um arquivo, basta remover.

----------


## tuxmetal

desuclpe, digitei errado:

rm -d 

repetindo 

rm -d

----------

